# Certificate of Residence issued by tax authority



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All,
I have discovered that I might be able to recover a small pension that I have in South Africa. I need a "Certificate of Residence" issued by the tax authority of the country where I presently reside - thus, Portugal. Does anyone know what this certificate is and how to obtain it? Anyone having gone through this process that could provide some pointers, please?
Thanks in advance,
VV


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

acesso.gov.pt has a Residência Fiscal option.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

RichardHenshall said:


> acesso.gov.pt has a Residência Fiscal option.


Thank you, that got me sorted!
VV


----------

